# Mickelson trail entire distance in 1 day.



## jimmydeuce (Jan 23, 2011)

I plan to ride a cyclocross the entire 108 miles of the mickelson trail from Deadwood to edgemont on June 5th with a few short stops to grab extra water. I'm wondering if anyone wants to join. I will average a brisk pace as I'm training for some 100 mile gravel road races so I'm guessing 16+MPH or higher for the entire distance. I hope some of the local strong cyclist will see this and take the day off to join me! If i get responses we can exchange info on timing etc....

James R.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

jimmydeuce said:


> I plan to ride a cyclocross the entire 108 miles of the mickelson trail from Deadwood to edgemont on June 5th with a few short stops to grab extra water. I'm wondering if anyone wants to join. I will average a brisk pace as I'm training for some 100 mile gravel road races so I'm guessing 16+MPH or higher for the entire distance. I hope some of the local strong cyclist will see this and take the day off to join me! If i get responses we can exchange info on timing etc....
> 
> James R.


I don't think there are many area cyclists on RBR. They're pretty disorganized and insular.

But sounds like a fun trip! My father and I are planning this but doing it over 2-3 days (no way could he do it in one day) with some camping. 

Post pics in the touring forum!


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

How did the ride go?

Am planning on riding some of it in a couple weeks.


----------



## jimmydeuce (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome! 7 hours non stop hot windy! Actually just got out to the hills for another week today! This time cyclocross misc gravel back roads for more climbing.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice ride. I've ridden portions of the trail, I loved it when a B1-B came whipping overhead out of one of the canyons right in front of me.


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Cool!

I am trying to decide on whether to bring road or cross bike. I need to do some training for a long hilly ride in WI and the BH is the best training ground I have available.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

stickney said:


> Cool!
> 
> I am trying to decide on whether to bring road or cross bike. I need to do some training for a long hilly ride in WI and the BH is the best training ground I have available.


Either would be great, but if you like exploring the gravel and dirt roads leading off into the wilderness, the cross bike would be a better choice.

You won't find a better place to train for hilly rides than the black hills. Enjoy!


----------

